# High End PC (Intel Haswell Based) Please Read



## Ironman (Jul 30, 2013)

As far as i researched i came up with this 

Before i go into my future PC Plan
i think i should tell you guys about my present pc
P4 + matx + 200 gb HDD + acer 17 "

and its been a loooong time that i have not upgraded ............ its practically dead except i can only surf properly 
these days

So in order to be a little future proof 
i came up with the following configuration:
*****************************************
i7 4770k

ASUS Z87 Pro or Deluxe (For the WiFi and AISuite III ..... i like the features)

16 GB Ram (8GB x 2) (Corsair or G.Skill)

HDD:1TB (Multiple OS, Freq used things , Should be High quality Reliable) + 3TB (DATA, Cheap)[Undecided]
SSD:120/128 GB [Undecided]

Monitor: ASUS VG23AH (IPS,LED,Passive3D)

Cabinet/Chassis:[Looking at the following -- Please tell if i have better options][Undecided]
NZXT Phantom 410
CM HAF 912 Advance
(I am looking for cabinets having front USB3.0 ports)

Keyboard , Mouse : [Undecided] (My Old Logitech Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Died Last year , from then on i am using a cheap chinese (frontech) Mouse and keyboard) So if i have enough money after all the other things i can buy good Keyboard and Mouse

Headphone with Mic:I am looking for a good quality budget Headphone with Mic (Hopefully Wireless & Full of Features like Controls in Headset etc) if wire less really not possible then Wired one will also Do

GPU:
I'm thinking of getting a Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X or some other 7950 Model/Brand
also considering that the new AMD will release in a couple of months !! [Undecided]

UPSOld one is Fried)
Need one UPS ,not sure of the Voltage needed ?? [Undecided]

PSU: (Which is good enough 650 W or 500 W)[Undecided]
i've picked these (should choose any one based on availability)
PSU: 650W
•	Seasonic  Platinum-660 (SS-660XP2 Active PFC F3)
•	Seasonic  X-650 (SS-650KM3 Active PFC F3)
•	Seasonic G-650 (SSR-650RM Active PFC F3)
•	Corsair HX Series HX650 Power Supply — 650 Watt 80 PLUS® Gold Certified Modular PSU
•	Antec EA-650 Platinum
•	Corsair TX Series™ Modular TX650M — 80 PLUS® Bronze Modular Power Supply
•	Corsair TX Series™ TX650 — 80 PLUS® Bronze Power Supply
•	Corsair GS Series™ GS600 — 80 PLUS® Bronze “2013 Edition”
•	Antec EA-650 Green (80 Plus Bronze)
PSU 500W
•	Seasonic X-560 (SS-560KM Active PFC F3)
•	Seasonic G-550 (SSR-550RM Active PFC F3)
•	Antec EA-550 Platinum
•	Antec EA-550 Green
•	Antec BP550 Plus
•	Corsair CX500 — 80 PLUS® Bronze Certified Power Supply
•	Corsair CX Series™ Modular CX500M ATX Power Supply


Now The Questions :

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:
Matlab,Programming,Gaming (Heavy Gaming like Skyrim AC3 Crysis 3 FC3 Grid2 ) ,Mathematica,Photoshop,Browsing,Audio Editing,Movie Play(HD),Rosetta Stone ,Multiple OS (MacOS X , Linux 3 to 4 Flavors, Win 7 , Win 8) , Android Dev Tools , Visual Studio , Virtual Machine , Emulators (PS2,Wii,Old Consoles)
Dragon Nuance Software

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
I am Looking towards 1 Lac (anything less is good) if i have to extend then i am willing if its that necessary
Also i am looking a future proof machine ,as many here might have guessed i don't upgrade frequently.
So the Money Should be well Spent (Except GPU Which is the only part i might Change if necessary.)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes Of course 
Both CPU and GPU , but Later

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:
Multiple OS (MacOS X , Linux 3 to 4 Flavors, Win 7 , Win 8 , and trusted XP SP3) [all 64 bit i presume as opposed to my present system (32 bit)]

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
SSD 120/128 GB (Primary OS & Cache Buffer (ISRT))
1TB(Multi OS & Application)
3TB(Data)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:
i have a 17 " Acer LCD OLD TN 
i want to buy a new one
i Selected 
ASUS VG23AH (IPS LED Passive 3D)
if you have any other BETTER option then tell me.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
Speakers & (keyboard & Mouse if Cost of other components is greater than 1 lac)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:
Sooner the Better

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:
Yes i did

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:
Locally and (Online if prices are lesser than local counterparts)


11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
If the Price gets More than 1 lac (as i am not paying so parents insisted to keep it within 1 lac) so suggest me which one should i avoid buying now and should buy later (like 6 months or 1 year). ie what should i remove from my list

P.S..... Please Be Descriptive in your Reply and Read my Post Properly before replying


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

Spoiler






Ironman said:


> As far as i researched i came up with this
> 
> Before i go into my future PC Plan
> i think i should tell you guys about my present pc
> ...






Here goes the Rigs for you:

AMD based RIG                                                                                                    


   [FONT=&quot]AMD FX 8350[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]11500[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]16500[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]22200[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]14500[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 2133MHz[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]5300[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Corsair H60 2013 Edition[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4300[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster HAF XB[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]7000[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Seasonic SS-650KM[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]8500[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]APC UPS Pro 1000VA[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]7000[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1200[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster 80mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]900[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1100[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]TOTAL[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]100000[/FONT]


  WD Black 1TB -5500.

Intel based RIG


   [FONT=&quot]Intel Core i5 4670k[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]16500[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Asus Gryphon Z87[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]14500[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]22200[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]14500[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 2133MHz[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]5300[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Corsair H60 2013 Edition[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]4300[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster HAF XB[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]7000[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Seasonic SS-650KM[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]8500[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]APC UPS Pro 1000VA[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]7000[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster 140mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]1200[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster 80mm 2 RED LED fans[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]900[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]1100[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]TOTAL[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]103000[/FONT]


  WD Black 1TB -5500.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks but i want to have wifi 
and
i think you missed out monitor

seriously?? no comments from so many knowledgeable user of TDF ???
i was looking forward to having some real good conversation about the config

and i am not a AMD guy . i like intel


----------



## Cilus (Jul 31, 2013)

Buddy, I have analyzed your requirements as as per me, you should go with FX-8350 instead of i5 4670K. Here is a AMD configuration for your need where I have included a CPU Cooler,  a very beefy GPU like HD 7970, 16 GB Ram, 2 TB HDD and a 120GB SSD which you have asked for. Also I have added a 750W PSU which will help you for overclocking and stability and a gaming mouse for better gaming experience.

*AMD FX-8350 @ 12K
Deep Cool Frostwin CPU Cooler @ 2.83K
MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 8.2K
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 8GB X 2 @ 8.8K
Seagate 2 TB 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Sata 6 Gbps HDD (ST2000DM001) @ 5.9K
Samsung 840 series 120 GB HDD @ 6.2K
Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.6K
Sapphire HD 7970 3GB GDDDR5 @ 28.5K
Corsair 400R Cabinet @ 4.8K
Dell S2240L 21.5" IPS LED Full HD (1920X1080) @ 8.5K
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW @ 1K
APC 1.1 KVA @ 5K
Lenovo M6811 1600 DPI 5 Btn Laser Gaming Mouse @ 0.65K

Total: 97.98 or 98K.*

With the extra 2K, you can get couple of 120mm high CFM fans like CM Xtraflow which will help you to provide better airflow and cooling inside your cabinet.

Regarding AMD or Intel, I have suggested what will provide you the best solution within your budget and specially provides good performance for apllications you have asked for. i5 4670K is not at all any good competitor against FX-8350 in multithreaded applications You can check reviews by itself. Another thing is Virtualization and Linux. FX series does offer better virtualization support than Intel K series processors and in Linux, FX-8350 is comparable to i7 3770K due to proper thread management.

If you want to go with Intel i7 3770K + Z77 should be the best choice for you but I haven't recommended it because it has reached its End of Life already and future upgrade will be problematic. i7 4770K offers very les improvement over it but costs more than 3K over it and simply not recommended here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

+1 to Cilus Config.


----------



## d3p (Aug 1, 2013)

*@OP : *

Here is my recommendations.

Processor : AMD FX-8350 - 12K
After Market Cooler : CM Hyper 212x [new] - 2k
Motherboard : Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 - 11.5K [6+2 VRM enough for taking the processor for a wild ride]
RAM : Kingston HyperX 8GBx1 1600MHz - 4.2k [Add one more, when required]
SSD : Samsung 840 series 120 GB HDD - 6.2K
HDD : You can add any amount of HDD, based on your requirements at any point of time. Spend the money on the core components.
PSU : Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU - 5.6K
GPU : Zotac GTX770 - 35k or HD7970 - 26k
Cabinet : Corsair Carbide 400R - 4.8K
OD : Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW - 1K
Monitor : ASUS VG23AH - 19k. I would recommend Dell Ultrsharp U2412M for all requirements. I also cost you less compared to Asus one, but no 3D gaming. If 3D gaming is the requirement, then stick to Nvidia Based Solution than AMD.
UPS : APC 1.1 KVA - 5K

Peripherals : KB & Mice preferences are completely based on your gaming requirements. Grab a Mechanical KB, along with either Razer Deathadder 2013 or Steelseries ikari Optical for gaming. Also get a Steelseries Quick Mass Medium Mouse pad.

Total : 97.3 excluding the HDD's & Input Peripherals along with HD7970.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Ironman said:


> thanks but i want to have wifi
> and
> i think you missed out monitor
> 
> ...


hey check my siggy for the config...I recently built a Haswell based config(just cpu, mobo and RAM) ....I too was thinking to get ASUS Z87 Pro for inbuilt wifi..but its too costly and thought instead I would buy a Rs.600 wifi adapter.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2013)

*@ Ironman *

If you want to install Mac OSX ( Hackintosh), then forget AMD. You won't be able to install OSX in AMD systems as the kernel doesn't support AMD cpu's as of now.

Intel is your only option considering your requirements. i5 4670k isn't that much behind in heavily threaded apps. It scores good too and does that consuming far less power than 8350.

See the multicore performance of 4670k vs 8350 here :

Intel Core i5-4670K Multi-tasking and Overall Performance | bit-tech.net

I suggest 4670k for your usage.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2013)

+1 for i5-4670k pair it with asus gryphon or gigabyte sniper rest all thing same


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2013)

Why's everyone recommending FX8350 over Haswell ?? OP clearly stated that he's going to game a lot and any Haswell obliterates FX8350 in terms of gaming benchmarks


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Why's everyone recommending FX8350 over Haswell ?? OP clearly stated that he's going to game a lot and any Haswell obliterates FX8350 in terms of gaming benchmarks




But look at everything else he said he would do. IMHO, he should get a 4770k.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ Exactly, either a FX 8 Core Processor or a Hyperthreaded Intel Processor. I didn't suggest him 4770K because of its high price and actually recommended i7 3770K.


> Why's everyone recommending FX8350 over Haswell ?? OP clearly stated that he's going to game a lot and any Haswell obliterates FX8350 in terms of gaming benchmarks


Not at all. FX-8350 provides pretty much comparable performance with 4670K, specially with the newer multi-threaded optimized games while being available at 4K cheaper price. And you are forgetting one thing, all the benchmarks are done with same powerful Graphics card. But here, if OP goes with FX-8350, he can accommodate and HD 7970 whereas he is restricted to a GTX 760 while going with the Intel configuration due to his budget as he needs a lot of other components too. Tell me, FX-8350 + HD 7970 or i5 4670K + GTX 760; which one is going to perform better in gaming? And as Extreme Gamer pointed out, look at his other requirements too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2013)

FX-8350 + HD 7970 or i5 4670K + GTX 760
Hmm this seems legit, my bad


----------



## Ironman (Aug 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Exactly, either a FX 8 Core Processor or a Hyperthreaded Intel Processor. I didn't suggest him 4770K because of its high price and actually recommended i7 3770K.



So getting a i7 3770k is not bad ? , i was thinking of it before but 
thought as it is already at its end of life cycle so it is better to go for i7 4***

FX-8350 + HD 7970 or i5 4670K + GTX 760 has a point ! though

MAN !! everything's so expensive  !!

@ ALL
Thanks for all the replies 

A question popped up in my mind
after reading this
AMD Radeon HD 9000 Graphics Series Set for October Release

should i skip the GPU for now and buy a few months later ?
as 7*** series is already at the end of its life cycle !


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Exactly, either a FX 8 Core Processor or a Hyperthreaded Intel Processor. I didn't suggest him 4770K because of its high price and actually recommended i7 3770K.
> 
> Not at all. FX-8350 provides pretty much comparable performance with 4670K, specially with the newer multi-threaded optimized games while being available at 4K cheaper price. And you are forgetting one thing, all the benchmarks are done with same powerful Graphics card. But here, if OP goes with FX-8350, he can accommodate and HD 7970 whereas he is restricted to a GTX 760 while going with the Intel configuration due to his budget as he needs a lot of other components too. Tell me, FX-8350 + HD 7970 or i5 4670K + GTX 760; which one is going to perform better in gaming? And as Extreme Gamer pointed out, look at his other requirements too.



Bro, GTX 770 is a much better deal than HD 7970, if attainable at ~30k.

It's not a rehashed GTX 680 like you posted elsewhere. The PCB is the same design, but the components on it have been tweaked. The RAM is a much higher quality set, and the GPUs are a better revision (comparable to steppings for Intel CPUs).



Ironman said:


> So getting a i7 3770k is not bad ? , i was thinking of it before but
> thought as it is already at its end of life cycle so it is better to go for i7 4***
> 
> FX-8350 + HD 7970 or i5 4670K + GTX 760 has a point ! though
> ...



I would avoid Ivy bridge if I were you.

I think you should just hold on for a couple of months and increase budget then if possible (otherwise we'll work it out within this one later).


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually why you shouldn't go with Ivy Bridge or any Processor which has already reached EOL is because say after 2 and half year, you got a faulty motherboard and it will be very difficult to get a new one on that time and might result to change both CPU and motherboard.

Extreme Gamer, GTX 770 does have a better PCB design and higher memory speed but it is nothing but a revised GTX 680 with some tweak. *I think you know there is a official BIOS update released by nVidia for GTX 680 which will turn your GTX 680 to operate at GTX 770's Core clock speed and and memory speed.*
For testing that, Hardocp has performed a test, consisting of GTX 770, a custom PCB based GTX 680, MSI 680 Lightning for replocating the 770 behavior and a HD 7970 GHz edition with all of them are overcloked at their maximum level. In the test, they have observed than when running at same speed, GTX 680 and GTX 770 perform very similarly, with 770 having  2 to 3% lead in some games. HD 7970 at 1200 MHz+ speed sometimes exceeded GTX 770 in high memory bandwidth demanding games. 
And I didn't find GTX 770 anywhere at 30K, it is 32K in most of the sites. Could you confirm 30K availability in Kolkata shops? Otherwise at 28.5K, HD 7970 is a very good choice if OP can overclock it properly. But if he can arrange an GTX 770 at 30K price point then he can easily opt for that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

Although the BIOS may be official, the RAM chips on the 680 are rated at 6Ghz (for reference models). When you tweak the 680 to 770 levels, you cannot guarantee that the GPU will remain as reliable as the 770 over a larger span of time. Obviously the MSI lighting will take it just fine. Reference model BIOS flash is the real acid test for the 680.

I will stick to my guns and not call it a rehashed 680. It's a new model just like the GTS 250 was to the 9800GTX/GTX+ which were to the 8800GTS 512MB. Feel free to agree to disagree and leave it at that.

Even if the 770 is 32k, I would choose that over the 7970 because for 3.5k more you are getting considerable improvement vs 7970. If I had to extend my budget by 2k to fit a considerably better GPU, I would do it.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

You tell me one thing, if it BIOS update is a acid test for GTX 680, how can that be an official release from nVidia itself? 
 Plenty of people have upgraded their GTX 680 to the 770 BIOS and I personally know couple of them. They are working just fine and if you check in Internet, I don't think you will find any report of 680 getting damaged with 770 BIOS update. And at a price of 30K, you will find plenty of custom version of HD 7970 which are already ruuning at 1000 MHz+ speed and can be overclocked in far higher degree. For example, HD 7970 Vapor-X edition or Direct CU II. All the modern cards from both nVidia and AMD do have very good overclocking potential due to their lower power consumption and better fabrication process and even without a custom PCB, a 7970 can be overclocked to 1100 MHz+ with a custom cooler with ease. You can check the reviews of HD 7970 with custom cooler and check the overclocking potential of it. And at this speed, performance difference between a 770 and 7970 is negligible in real world, less than 2 to 3% in maximum games.

For example, you can just use the Boost BIOS for a standard HD 7950 to make it run at 950 MHz from the standard 850 MHz. Here nVidia is just using a new name whereas AMD has sticked to same with with added boost suffix.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> You tell me one thing, if it BIOS update is a acid test for GTX 680, how can that be an official release from nVidia itself?
> Plenty of people have upgraded their GTX 680 to the 770 BIOS and I personally know couple of them. They are working just fine and if you check in Internet, I don't think you will find any report of 680 getting damaged with 770 BIOS update. And at a price of 30K, you will find plenty of custom version of HD 7970 which are already ruuning at 1000 MHz+ speed and can be overclocked in far higher degree. For example, HD 7970 Vapor-X edition or Direct CU II. All the modern cards from both nVidia and AMD do have very good overclocking potential due to their lower power consumption and better fabrication process and even without a custom PCB, a 7970 can be overclocked to 1100 MHz+ with a custom cooler with ease. You can check the reviews of HD 7970 with custom cooler and check the overclocking potential of it. And at this speed, performance difference between a 770 and 7970 is negligible in real world, less than 2 to 3% in maximum games.
> 
> For example, you can just use the Boost BIOS for a standard HD 7950 to make it run at 950 MHz from the standard 850 MHz. Here nVidia is just using a new name whereas AMD has sticked to same with with added boost suffix.



Since when did ~2 months (since GTX 770 release) become sufficient amount of time for reliable data? Besides, Nvidia does not have to service these products if they break. That is the manufacaturer's liability.

Also, I am not claiming that the GPU core will not reach GTX 770 specifications. If you saw my argument, I talked about the memory. 250Mhz above specification is not a joke dude. You can't say that it is safe for the long term within a small span of 2 months

I have yet to hear of an HD 7970 Ghz edition that crosses 1300Mhz (within safe voltage limits). And FYI, you could just overclock the GTX 770 and then that would also surpass the overclocked HD 7970 Ghz edition.

Please, rebut my argument, change my view. But use facts to do so, not hearsay.

Besides, you did not even notice that Nvidia did not release a BIOS for the GTX 680 to run it a t GTX 770 speeds. It is users who are flashing GTX 770 BIOSes onto their GTX 680s. Do not post false information. 

*TL;DR- There is NO "Official" Nvidia released BIOS to turn the GTX 680 into a GTX 770.*

Proof: hardOCP says no 
          Tom's says the "GTX 770" bios floating around is a tweaked 680 BIOS, and echoes my view about the DRAM

P.S.- Don't misquote my "acid test" statement. I said that custom boards like the lighting can reach 7000Mhz, but this is not necessarily the case for reference GTX 680. Different people are reporting different results about memory clocks during overclocking. The real acid test is whether all reference GTX 680s can handle the GTX 770 spec exactly fine (not all can).


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

Extrme Gamer, sorry for the misleading information I have posted regarding BIOS. I was misinformed regarding that.



> I have yet to hear of an HD 7970 Ghz edition that crosses 1300Mhz (within safe voltage limits). And FYI, you could just overclock the GTX 770 and then that would also surpass the overclocked HD 7970 Ghz edition.



This is a wrong information. In my 1st post, I have asked you check the Hardocp review of the three cards, 770 Lightning, 680 Lightning  and Gigabyte HD 7970 OC. Here is the link: HARDOCP - MSI GeForce GTX 770 Lightning - MSI N770 Lightning Overclocking Review

Even with voltage tweak, they were not able to overclock a GTX 770 over 1300 MHz. And mind it, it is a MSI Lightning version, not a stock one. And please read the* performance summary or conclusion page properly. I am quoting from them:-*


> When we overclocked the Radeon HD 7970 to 1275MHz (which is a high overclock for that GPU), we got a great boost of performance out of the HD 7970. At that frequency the HD 7970 was matching performance with the MSI N770 Lightning overclocked. It was close in all but Tomb Raider, where HD 7970 blew away the competition. A highly clocked Radeon HD 7970 is no joke, it competes quite well.



I guess I am putting the facts here, not hearsay


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Extrme Gamer, sorry for the misleading information I have posted regarding BIOS. I was misinformed regarding that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I ever say that the GTX 770 can cross 1300Mhz? Did I? I said I have yet to see a 7970 that can cross 1300Mhz in safe voltages. Besides, you can't do a clock for clock comparison between two GPU architectures to give brownie points to AMD.

Also, did you know that HardOCP never does apples to apples comparisons between GPUs? The test with highest playable settings for each card. That means the compared framerates are nothing but horseshit. 

In this review they do seem to be using equal settings, but you are forgetting that these are tests in XHD (1600p/1440p), where the 7970 is advantaged by memory. In this configuration, we're giving him a 1080p (or was it 1200p?) monitor.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 2, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Bro, GTX 770 is a much better deal than HD 7970, if attainable at ~30k.
> 
> It's not a rehashed GTX 680 like you posted elsewhere. The PCB is the same design, but the components on it have been tweaked. The RAM is a much higher quality set, and the GPUs are a better revision (comparable to steppings for Intel CPUs).
> 
> ...



Point Taken about Ivy Bridge (scrapping the idea)

What about AMD 9000 GPU Series should i wait for it (Supposed release in October) ?

So you are advising me to wait for the new GPU (series)??  Right ??
Increase Budget by how much ? (Approximately)



Cilus said:


> Actually why you shouldn't go with Ivy Bridge or any Processor which has already reached EOL is because say after 2 and half year, you got a faulty motherboard and it will be very difficult to get a new one on that time and might result to change both CPU and motherboard.
> 
> Extreme Gamer, GTX 770 does have a better PCB design and higher memory speed but it is nothing but a revised GTX 680 with some tweak. *I think you know there is a official BIOS update released by nVidia for GTX 680 which will turn your GTX 680 to operate at GTX 770's Core clock speed and and memory speed.*
> For testing that, Hardocp has performed a test, consisting of GTX 770, a custom PCB based GTX 680, MSI 680 Lightning for replocating the 770 behavior and a HD 7970 GHz edition with all of them are overcloked at their maximum level. In the test, they have observed than when running at same speed, GTX 680 and GTX 770 perform very similarly, with 770 having  2 to 3% lead in some games. HD 7970 at 1200 MHz+ speed sometimes exceeded GTX 770 in high memory bandwidth demanding games.
> And I didn't find GTX 770 anywhere at 30K, it is 32K in most of the sites. Could you confirm 30K availability in Kolkata shops? Otherwise at 28.5K, HD 7970 is a very good choice if OP can overclock it properly. But if he can arrange an GTX 770 at 30K price point then he can easily opt for that.



OK i will inquire the local market for prices of 7970 & 770 and post later on !

Point noted about EOL products !




Extreme Gamer said:


> Did I ever say that the GTX 770 can cross 1300Mhz? Did I? I said I have yet to see a 7970 that can cross 1300Mhz in safe voltages. Besides, you can't do a clock for clock comparison between two GPU architectures to give brownie points to AMD.
> 
> Also, did you know that HardOCP never does apples to apples comparisons between GPUs? The test with highest playable settings for each card. That means the compared framerates are nothing but horseshit.
> 
> In this review they do seem to be using equal settings, but you are forgetting that these are tests in XHD (1600p/1440p), where the 7970 is advantaged by memory. In this configuration, we're giving him a 1080p (or was it 1200p?) monitor.



It was a 1080p Monitor !

@Cilus & ExtremeGamer
Its a very Inspiring Discussion but slowly its turning into a argument ........... please ......... let it rest for a while
i am not going to overclock like crazy that will break my card ............ i will overclock but within safe limits .

Please advice should i wait for 9000 series or go for a 7970 or 7950 now 
I can do without GPU for a FEW Months.(if it releases in Oct - Nov 2013)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 3, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Point Taken about Ivy Bridge (scrapping the idea)
> 
> What about AMD 9000 GPU Series should i wait for it (Supposed release in October) ?
> 
> ...



Don't get a 7970 if you can afford the 770. Period. Best is to wait for Volcanic Islands.

There is no official twaeak from Nvidia. Don't believe him about the rehashing either.

If you wait, will you be able to extend your budget by ~10k by then? As in, right now you would spend ~75-80k, and then 30-35k on GPU after AMD release.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Did I ever say that the GTX 770 can cross 1300Mhz? Did I? I said I have yet to see a 7970 that can cross 1300Mhz in safe voltages. Besides, you can't do a clock for clock comparison between two GPU architectures to give brownie points to AMD.
> 
> Also, did you know that HardOCP never does apples to apples comparisons between GPUs? The test with highest playable settings for each card. That means the compared framerates are nothing but horseshit.
> 
> In this review they do seem to be using equal settings, but you are forgetting that these are tests in XHD (1600p/1440p), where the 7970 is advantaged by memory. In this configuration, we're giving him a 1080p (or was it 1200p?) monitor.



Whatever you say, 7970 ghz edition is almost equal with a 770 in maximum titles. *PERIOD!*

From a US price perspective, 770 makes sense as its cheaper than the 7970 ghz edition. But in India, its a different scenario altogether and the pricing is reversed.
The 7970 is cheaper here.

If hardocp was horseshit ( in reality it wasn't), check the following:

Single-Card Results: Battlefield 3 - The GeForce GTX 770 Review: Calling In A Hit On Radeon HD 7970?

Tell me, is it wise to pay 3.5k extra? 7970 are available within 27k at some places. That makes it a killer budget deal.
The same performance will be reflected in 1080p too.

And this is coming from an Nvidia fanboy. 

*@OP*

Get a custom 7970 like Sapphire vapor-x. Its as good as a 770 from a performance point of view.

Get the cheaper card and add the saved amount on other components.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2013)

> There is no official twaeak from Nvidia. *Don't believe him about the rehashing eithe*r.



*Extreme Gamer, what is the problem with you? Try to behave a little.* I already said that I was misinformed about the BIOS release and also said sorry for my mistake. What is that with that *don't believe him* thing? Everybody here are perfectly aware that 770 is just a refreshment of GTX 680 with better PCB design and slightly higher memory clock speed. Now you can think it as a new card or not, it is entirely your opinion and what I think it is my opinion. Be very much careful about the word you choose here while discussing and don't try to play smart
Consider this is a warning to you, next time I am gonna take strict action and not gonna mind whatever you think about Moderators' abuse of power.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> *Extreme Gamer, what is the problem with you? Try to behave a little.* I already said that I was misinformed about the BIOS release and also said sorry for my mistake. What is that with that *don't believe him* thing? Everybody here are perfectly aware that 770 is just a refreshment of GTX 680 with better PCB design and slightly higher memory clock speed. Now you can think it as a new card or not, it is entirely your opinion and what I think it is my opinion. Be very much careful about the word you choose here while discussing and don't try to play smart
> Consider this is a warning to you, next time I am gonna take strict action and not gonna mind whatever you think about Moderators' abuse of power.



I missed your apology. My bad.

But like it or not, I will stick to my guns about the rehashing bit.



vickybat said:


> Whatever you say, 7970 ghz edition is almost equal with a 770 in maximum titles. *PERIOD!*
> 
> From a US price perspective, 770 makes sense as its cheaper than the 7970 ghz edition. But in India, its a different scenario altogether and the pricing is reversed.
> The 7970 is cheaper here.
> ...



Yes, I will say that it is worth it to get the GTX 770. I was never speaking from a US point of view, so I don't know what made you say that.

About hardOCP, reread what I stated earlier and stop misquoting me. [before you get angry, I'm not trying to be rude]

And I'm someone who sits on the fence, I love my HD 7970. But right now I would look at the GTX 770.

Yet again an XHD comparison has been posted. Like I said, please show me that 1080/1200p performance has negligible difference in vs the HD 7970 Ghz.

Here are 1200p numbers (look at all benches). As you can see, the cost is justified.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2013)

How it is justified? At 1080P resolution In Far Cry 3, 770 provides 4 FPS higher, in Bioshock Infinite, it provides a 12 FPS advantage, but that is common with all the nVidia cards, not specific to GTX 770, in MoW, Warfighter, 770 and 7970 performed same. The performance difference never is average of 5 to 6 FPS at max in maximum cases and in some games like Sleeping Dogs, 7970 GE performed better. SO, for that amount of performance improvement, I don't think 4K price is justified. 

And what you think about 770 is entirely your opinion. So don't use wrong words like you used to enforce your opinion here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> How it is justified? At 1080P resolution In Far Cry 3, 770 provides 4 FPS higher, in Bioshock Infinite, it provides a 12 FPS advantage, but that is common with all the nVidia cards, not specific to GTX 770, in MoW, Warfighter, 770 and 7970 performed same. The performance difference never is average of 5 to 6 FPS at max in maximum cases and in some games like Sleeping Dogs, 7970 GE performed better. SO, for that amount of performance improvement, I don't think 4K price is justified.
> 
> And what you think about 770 is entirely your opinion. So don't use wrong words like you used to enforce your opinion here.



And what you think of the 7970 Ghz is entirely your opinion. Don't force it here. My words were not at all offensive or derogatory.

Now, let us look at the facts:

HD 7970 costs Rs. 28.5k
GTX 770 costs Rs. 32k

Therefore, if the GTX 770 is taken as baseline, the HD 7970 costs 0.89 times the GTX 770 amount, or 89% of the GTX 770.

Now,

Far Cry 3:          HD 7970 56 FPS GTX 770 60 FPS, or 93% performance
Bioshock Infinte: HD 7970 68 FPS GTX 770 81 FPS, or 83% performance
MOH-WF:           HD 7970 65 FPS GTX 770 65 FPS, or 100% performance
Tomb Raider:     HD 7970 86 FPS GTX 770 91 FPS, or 94% performance
Sleeping Dogs:   HD 7970 83 FPS GTX 770 84 FPS, or 98% performance
Metro 2034:        HD 7970 47 FPS GTX 770 50 FPS, or 94% performance
Anno 2070:         HD 7970 90 FPS GTX 770 95 FPS, or >94% performance
Hitman 5:           HD 7970 71 FPS GTX 770 61 FPS, or >116% performance
Battlefield 3:        HD 7970 64 FPS GTX 770 68 FPS, or 94% performance
Crysis 3:             HD 7970 44 FPS GTX 770 49 FPS, or 89% performance

As you can see, barring Hitman, the GTX 770 performs between 2 and 17% faster than the HD 7970 for an 11% difference in cost. While it isn't even cost-performance scaling, add to it the much lower power draw and quieter design. The GTX 770 wins.

BTW, you yet again misrepresented the fact that in Sleeping Dogs, the GTX 770 performs worse than the HD 7970. My list would have you proven otherwise. Maybe it was a misread at your end.

While the GTX 770 costs 3.5k more than the HD 7970, you're (yet again) forgetting that he said he has a 1 lakh budget that *can* be extended. I'm asking him to extend it by 2k (taking your 98k FX-8350 setup). 2k isn't small in itself, but in a 1 lakh budget it is a miniscule amount.

*Cilus, I'm requesting you, do not argue any further with me about this.*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes, I will say that it is worth it to get the GTX 770. I was never speaking from a US point of view, so I don't know what made you say that.



Who said you were speaking from a US point of view directly? Your points implied the same i.e favoring 770 instead of 7970 even though the former is priced higher here unlike US.
770 is recommended there coz of its price/performance ratio. Toms hardware too recommends 770. But in India, its simply priced surprisingly high. Needs to fall down a couple of notches for a recommendation instead of 7970 ghz.



Extreme Gamer said:


> About hardOCP, reread what I stated earlier and stop misquoting me. [before you get angry, I'm not trying to be rude]



Nobody is misquoting you. You are the one who called it horseshit. You need to mind that tone in your posts.



Extreme Gamer said:


> And I'm someone who sits on the fence, I love my HD 7970. But right now I would look at the GTX 770.
> 
> Yet again an XHD comparison has been posted. *Like I said, please show me that 1080/1200p performance has negligible difference in vs the HD 7970 Ghz.*



Sure why not :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/LVs1Oct.gif



I don't think a 4% difference for 4k more is justified. Both offers almost same performance.

About your guru3d benchmarks analogy, you forgot to round things:

This would be the correct list:

Far Cry 3:          HD 7970 56 FPS GTX 770 60 FPS, or *93% performance*
Bioshock Infinte: HD 7970 68 FPS GTX 770 81 FPS, or *84% performance*
MOH-WF:           HD 7970 65 FPS GTX 770 65 FPS, or *100% performance*
Tomb Raider:     HD 7970 86 FPS GTX 770 91 FPS, or *95% performance*
Sleeping Dogs:   HD 7970 83 FPS GTX 770 84 FPS, or *99% performance*
Metro 2034:        HD 7970 47 FPS GTX 770 50 FPS, or *94% performance*
Anno 2070:         HD 7970 90 FPS GTX 770 95 FPS, or *95% performance*
Hitman 5:           HD 7970 71 FPS GTX 770 61 FPS, or *116% performance*
Battlefield 3:        HD 7970 64 FPS GTX 770 68 FPS, or *94% performance*
Crysis 3:             HD 7970 44 FPS GTX 770 49 FPS, or *90% performance*

In integer division, anything greater than .5 is rounded to the next nearest integer. That raises almost all games, barring a few by 1 %.

Taking the average i.e (93 +84 +100 +95 +99+94+95+116+94+90) / 10 brings it to *96%* ( similar to the analogy made by techpowerup).

So is a 4% performance on average justifies 4k??

I think 7970 Ghz is perfectly recommended here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Who said you were speaking from a US point of view directly? Your points implied the same i.e favoring 770 instead of 7970 even though the former is priced higher here unlike US.
> 770 is recommended there coz of its price/performance ratio. Toms hardware too recommends 770. But in India, its simply priced surprisingly high. Needs to fall down a couple of notches for a recommendation instead of 7970 ghz.



Choose A Video Card - PCPartPicker

I can see 3 HD 7970 Ghz editions cheaper than the GTX 770.



vickybat said:


> Nobody is misquoting you. You are the one who called it horseshit. You need to mind that tone in your posts.



And you found it convenient to skip very next statement?



vickybat said:


> Sure why not :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't round any of the numbers, I dropped them, like I always do, whether Nvidia or AMD. If I had taken Nvidia as baseline, I would have done the same. That is why I made even the cost difference appear greater by a few decimal points-. The decimal percentage is not a quantifiable difference.

Also, the mean is a flawed method to average out the numbers to get an average performance difference. The inter-quartile range is the right way in GPU-GPU comparisons, because all the variables in the mean can skew the difference by a large margin. Hence, barring Hitman Aboslution, the 2% to 17% difference (I'm not averse to posting lower than average results).

And then again, you forgot the lower power draw, quiter cooling etc. The 11% cost difference is likely going to be covered more or less in electricity bills because the power draw difference is noticeable.

Performance isn't everything, you know.

And like I said before, the best decision for the OP would be to wait for Volcanic islands.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2013)

Lets stop the 7870 GE vs GTX 770 here. If OP can accommodate a 770 in his budget, he can get it. But if he goes for Haswell based i7 4770, his cost will be significantly higher than my 98K suggestion of an AMD configuration. Just for Processor, he has to spend 11K extra and for good motherboard, around 5K extra. So let him decide what CPU and GPU he wants.
EG, whatever, I think of GTX 770 or HD 7970 GE, I never tried to force it off and tried to put some points and you did the same thing. But I was highly disappointed with your choice of word like *Don't believe him.* It simply implies that I was lying here to put my point.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh MY GOD NOT AGAIN !!

@ExtremeGamer
@Cilus
@VickyBat

I am sure you all are correct and each card is good in its own way please stop arguing and fighting over miniscule/minute information floating over the internet. please i beg you

I decided to wait for the Volcanic Islands (for 2 or 3 months and buy the rest now )
i think i can increase the budget another 5 k or 8 k

Another thing i saw is the electricity consumption .
as i saw in the reviews . amd CPU sucks much more electricity than Intel

and my pc runs 18+ hours a day


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 3, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Oh MY GOD NOT AGAIN !!
> 
> @ExtremeGamer
> @Cilus
> ...



Which brings me back to my question that got hidden because of the argument: if you wait for Volcanic islands, will you be able to spend ~110k total?

Because then now getting a 4770k would be a good choice for your workstation-based tasks and then later you could see how all the GPUs stack up and decide for yourself


----------



## vickybat (Aug 3, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Oh MY GOD NOT AGAIN !!
> 
> @ExtremeGamer
> @Cilus
> ...



Don't worry mate. We were just puttings facts in the proper place. One thing great of 770 is its efficiency.
Yes, it truly is efficient but just 30-35 watts more. Amd gpu's relatively has higher power consumption compared to kepler. But they are pretty good in general.

Coming to cpu, AMD does have much higher power consumption here. For 18+ hrs a day, intel cpu's are recommended for you. If you can pair i7 4770k + 770, then no one is going to sway you away from that decision. Your budget made us recommend the 7970 ghz. 

You can also wait for AMD's new gpu's but do note that they are not volcanic islands but revamped sea islands. Volcanic islands are delayed till next year and they'll compete with Nvidia's Maxwell.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 4, 2013)

OP, are you averse to tiny builds?


----------



## Ironman (Aug 4, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> OP, are you averse to tiny builds?



No , its just that it has been too many years without upgrading !
(Still Use a P4)
So i took this Step

(I hope i understand the meaning of your sentence) but still just to be clear
Speaking of Tiny Builds ?
What do you mean by Tiny Builds exactly



vickybat said:


> Don't worry mate. We were just puttings facts in the proper place. One thing great of 770 is its efficiency.
> Yes, it truly is efficient but just 30-35 watts more. Amd gpu's relatively has higher power consumption compared to kepler. But they are pretty good in general.
> 
> Coming to cpu, AMD does have much higher power consumption here. For 18+ hrs a day, intel cpu's are recommended for you. If you can pair i7 4770k + 770, then no one is going to sway you away from that decision. Your budget made us recommend the 7970 ghz.



Actually i am planning bto use a ASUS VG23AH (IPS LED Passive 3D overclockable to 72Hz) Monitor 
as Nvidia does not support Passive 3D so i thought going with AMD will be better

Now that you told me , i am looking into 770 now and another Monitor Compatible with it ......... Thanks



vickybat said:


> You can also wait for AMD's new gpu's but do note that they are not volcanic islands but revamped sea islands. Volcanic islands are delayed till next year and they'll compete with Nvidia's Maxwell.




So you are telling me its the same architecture 28nm (as Seas Islands) not 20nm (Volcanic Islands).
and Next Year ............
The GPU Launching this october is just a Beffed up Copy !!??


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2013)

nVidia does support passive 3D.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 4, 2013)

Ironman said:


> No , its just that it has been too many years without upgrading !
> (Still Use a P4)
> So i took this Step
> 
> ...



Micro-ATX, miniITX. Smaller form factor systems can often result in savings while packing the same punch as mid and full towers


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> nVidia does support passive 3D.


Actually I have browsed many forums
most says that only those monitors are supported which are "Optimized for Geeforce Certified " and its not as i read in ASUS and nVidia
So i am not Sure about the fact !



Extreme Gamer said:


> Micro-ATX, miniITX. Smaller form factor systems can often result in savings while packing the same punch as mid and full towers



Ok ,....... but does it not increase temperature & Heat ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Actually I have browsed many forums
> most says that only those monitors are supported which are "Optimized for Geeforce Certified " and its not as i read in ASUS and nVidia
> So i am not Sure about the fact !
> 
> ...



Depends on the configuration. SLI/CFX on microATX can be an oven for the GPU subsection, requiring a good case, and mini-ITX usually doesn't because of the choice of components.

In the end, the choice of your case is a crucial decider on temperature and heat. As long as your CPU does not cross 85C and your GPU 95C in stock settings, your system will last you it's expected lifetime (~10 years if you treat the parts right), which is much longer than it's practical lifetime.

Remind me of your needs and budget in a nutshell, it has been a while since I saw this thread (or rather you responded).

IMO, since you want to do some photoshop work, 3D rendering etc, I would suggest skipping 3D gaming for a better quality panel.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 12, 2013)

Buddy, passive 3D works in a diiferent way than active 3D and works with both nVidia and AMD GPU, However, 3D gaming is still not up to the mark, movie wathing is a fun though. But again, spend for a non 
3D but good quality monitor


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Depends on the configuration. SLI/CFX on microATX can be an oven for the GPU subsection, requiring a good case, and mini-ITX usually doesn't because of the choice of components.
> 
> In the end, the choice of your case is a crucial decider on temperature and heat. As long as your CPU does not cross 85C and your GPU 95C in stock settings, your system will last you it's expected lifetime (~10 years if you treat the parts right), which is much longer than it's practical lifetime.



OK then i am getting a NZXT Phantom 410 (Midtower)



Extreme Gamer said:


> Remind me of your needs and budget in a nutshell, it has been a while since I saw this thread (or rather you responded).



Usage:
Matlab,Programming,Gaming (Heavy Gaming like Skyrim AC3 Crysis 3 FC3 Grid2 ) ,Mathematica,Photoshop,Browsing,Audio Editing,Movie Play(HD),Rosetta Stone ,Multiple OS (MacOS X , Linux 3 to 4 Flavors, Win 7 , Win 8) , Android Dev Tools , Visual Studio , Virtual Machine , Emulators (PS2,Wii,Old Consoles)
Dragon Nuance Software

Budget: ~ 1Lakh



Extreme Gamer said:


> IMO, since you want to do some photoshop work, 3D rendering etc, I would suggest skipping 3D gaming for a better quality panel.



Do you think ASUS VG23AH is a bad monitor ?
(Hint Ignore CNEt Review - its done badly in the wrong process , try wecravegamestoo , overclock.net reviews for detailed review)

I want a IPS Led Monitor having Response time Better than 5ms

(Because thats what is the specs of VG23AH with having a refresh rate of 60Hz overclockable to 72Hz)



Cilus said:


> Buddy, passive 3D works in a different way than active 3D and works with both nVidia and AMD GPU, However, 3D gaming is still not up to the mark, movie wathing is a fun though. But again, spend for a non
> 3D but good quality monitor




Yeah i get that , 

So Leaving the 3D Part Aside i chose the VG23AH as it performs in 2D just as good (perhaps better )than other similar Models from other Brands

STILL
if you guys have a better option then tell me (MONITOR)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 13, 2013)

Ironman said:


> OK then i am getting a NZXT Phantom 410 (Midtower)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much is that monitor costing? IMO you should look at colour consistency, good contrast, decent black levels, excellent white levels etc.

EDIT: And not to mention, good gamma.


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Usage:
> Matlab,Programming,Gaming (Heavy Gaming like Skyrim AC3 Crysis 3 FC3 Grid2 ) ,Mathematica,Photoshop,Browsing,Audio Editing,Movie Play(HD),Rosetta Stone ,Multiple OS (MacOS X , Linux 3 to 4 Flavors, Win 7 , Win 8) , Android Dev Tools , Visual Studio , Virtual Machine , Emulators (PS2,Wii,Old Consoles)
> Dragon Nuance Software
> 
> ...



I don't how that 72Hz refresh rate is going to Help you.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 13, 2013)

The other day I found this cabby "Corsair Carbide Air 540" look cool and has a better overflow. But don't know when it will come to india.

And m-ATX boards are quite good if you are not planning to SLI/Crossfire.

+1 for IPS panels.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How much is that monitor costing? IMO you should look at colour consistency, good contrast, decent black levels, excellent white levels etc.
> 
> EDIT: And not to mention, good gamma.



Price
~ 20k or 19k i think (including tax)

Do you have any other monitor in mind (IPS one having less Response time) ??

I Selected This monitor after Seeing the reviews
Please See them and tell me did i choose it right ?

*wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor...h-review-semi-glossy-72hz-passive-3d-ips.html
www.overclock.net/t/1274622/asus-vg23ah-72hz-semi-glossy-passive-3d-1920x540-ips

try them !

example
*reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57524894-221/what-is-refresh-rate/



d3p said:


> I don't how that 72Hz refresh rate is going to Help you.



Decrease motion Blur & Ghosting
to a considerable extent


it is not going to help actually 
but the 5 ms response time in a IPS screen will

BTW do you have any other good IPS monitor having low response time
in mind , 
Please tell me if you have one !
*************************************************************
Already Bought Parts:
CPU :i7 4770k
Mobo:ASUS Z87 Pro
Ram:Corsair 8GB
HDD:1TB + 2TB

Yet To Buy:

SSD120/128 GB)
Which one should i buy?

Cabinet:NZXT Phantom 410
Is it good ?

CPU Cooler:
??

PSU:Corsair HX 650
Should i go for lower Watts ? (Single GPU Solution)

Monitor:looking at VG23AH but looking for cheaper similar options with similar specs,Non 3D
??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it an overclocked monitor? Because overclocked monitors can excaberate issues.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Is it an overclocked monitor? Because overclocked monitors can excaberate issues.



As i read it is not a over clocked monitor , but it is overclockable to decrease ghosting & other stuff
(as i understood reading and asking many guys at hardforum & overclock.net , who actually own this monitor)


----------

